# FLAT STOOL



## derek85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good day everyone,

I have a question that i would like to ask some of you. Some of you may gave experienced this. Some not. All of you seem to be quite knowledgeable and have great info.

Over the last year I have been having on and off FLAT (ribbon?) shaped stools. I had an anal fissure diagnosed by my family DR. It kept bleeding and bleeding. Its was like NOTHING would cure it! It literally finally stopped bleeding after almost 7 months.

I was concerned with my flat stools and decided to start taking fibre pills. I would get constipated for 1-2 days. When I did take these fibre pills I would go to the bathroom and my stools would be HUGE. I mean 18-22 inches at times. Long and big and round (suprised they didnt rip open my fissure). I go off the fibre pills and my stools go back to being flat.

Would a tumor potentially exsist within my colon ? I dont understand if i did.... how my large BM's would pass by the obstruction or tumor.

I dont understand why they go thin after stopping the fibre pills.

Also, Does anyone know if alcohol would cause my colon to "tense" up leaving with these flat BM's.

Thank you everyone.

- Derek


----------



## Julie Patrick (Mar 4, 2015)

Been there. Done that. I have been plagued with IBS since a child and I am 47 now. I know it is just awful. Pain, bleeding, bloating, gas, constipation, feeling like my guts are falling out; all just ruined my life until my carpool buddy got me to start taking Zeal Wellness. I went on that a little over a year ago and it has really changed things for me. I now go pretty regular and never have to take laxatives and all that bleeding and bloating is a thing of the past. If you would like to read more testimonies, ask to be my facebook friend and I can add you to the personal stories discussion group where people are sharing testimonies and sharing Zeal. This is an all in one, all natural, unique blend of whole foods that starts working at your cellular level. It is now recognized as a functional food by the FDA.


----------



## southernbelle830 (May 19, 2016)

Yup, sounds about right. I was having flat stools for about 3 weeks and I started drinking Metamucil twice a day and they went back to normal. If you had a tumor or blockage, they wouldn't go back to normal no matter what you do - most likely they would just keep getting worse. I would just stay on the fiber supplements since they can only benefit you (unless your doctor tells you to stop).

I've seen posts from others stating they had a similar problem after drinking alcohol. Never experienced it myself though (then again I'm not much of a drinker anyway).


----------

